# Evinrude 4 hp cord broke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not hard. YouTube vid out there to watch if you look.
The rope needs to be tougher than the standard paracord.
I get mine at the local lawnmower repair shop.


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Brett. Ill keep looking for a good you tube vid. Will score a cord from a local lawn mower shop.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Recoil starter vids


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Brett, thanks for the help and more importantly just giving me confidence to do it. I took it apart and the recoil stayed in place so it was just a matter of putting on a new cord. Wasn't tough at all and it's good as new (for an ole 89 evinrude ;D)

Thanks again!!!


----------

